# Seasoning humidor / Boveda Packs



## sgtmac (Sep 10, 2013)

Good evening gents,

I'm brand new to the cigar world and am about to make my humidor and accessories purchase tonight. I've been reading and seeing video's on how to properly season the humi, however I'm a bit confused as to which method to go by.

I'm picking up the Tuscany Cherry Humidor and am going to use boveda humi packs within it. I noticed boveda has their own seasoning pack, and from what I've seen on the video's, you don't dampen the cedar but just stick the packs in and 14 days later it's good to go. Other video's I see have you go through the process of dampening the cedar and using a sponge to season it, however they are not using the boveda packs. So my question is, what is the preferred method to season this humidor if I'm going to use the boveda packs?

Thanks in advance!

Tom


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

sgtmac said:


> Good evening gents,
> 
> I'm brand new to the cigar world and am about to make my humidor and accessories purchase tonight. I've been reading and seeing video's on how to properly season the humi, however I'm a bit confused as to which method to go by.
> 
> ...


Tom, I would not recommend wiping down your humi with Distilled Water to season. I would however take a clean sponge with a tiny bit of DW and wipe out any dust in the new humi from construction, but not so much that the wood is wet. I used 4 boveda 84% packs in my 100 count. I just opened the packs (celo) and placed them in my humi and it took it about two weeks to get up to 78%.

The best advice I can give is to get a good hygrometer, I use a xikar (25 bucks) and make sure it is calibrated. It will be your measuring stick for seasoning. Once you reach around 77-80%, take out the 84's it is ready to settle. I gave mine a couple days and it came down to 70% and stayed there empty. I added my Heartfelt lid type humidifier 65% and a HF sheet in the bottom and added my sticks. Humi's hold better Rh when at least half full. They soaked up any extra humidity and I have added maybe a few drops of DW to the humidifier over the last month. 
Take your time and it will be a fun experience. Good luck.


----------



## sgtmac (Sep 10, 2013)

SigMike,

Thank you for your quick response. I'm hoping that the boveda packs after seasoning will be easy to manage and maintain a good Rh. I'm still unsure as to what % I truly need; it appears most of it is based on personal preference. I was thinking 69/70% boveda packs since I hear they can be -2/-3 off. The only problem I have with the packs is the appearance -- it's a 100ct humi, and just placing the packs on top of the sticks doesn't look to "organized." I've noticed they sell a shelf unit that attaches to the lid to prevent this, may think about that later on.

Again, thanks for the response!

Tom


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I used 2 Boveda packs in my 50 count and just let them sit for 2 weeks, like Mike said just make sure you have a accurate hydrometer thats been salt test. I use Boveda 65% packs i have 4 total 2 in my humidor and 2 in a Tupperware container when the need to be re-energized with a shot glass of distilled water no fuss no muss. It's all about personal preference on what whats for you most people use either kitty litter heartfelt beads or Boveda what ever works for you and from personal experience don't try to over think it just enjoy your new h


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

The Boveda seasoning packs work great if you give them time to work. I use the 65% in my humi now.


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

sgtmac said:


> SigMike,
> 
> Thank you for your quick response. I'm hoping that the boveda packs after seasoning will be easy to manage and maintain a good Rh. I'm still unsure as to what % I truly need; it appears most of it is based on personal preference. I was thinking 69/70% boveda packs since I hear they can be -2/-3 off. The only problem I have with the packs is the appearance -- it's a 100ct humi, and just placing the packs on top of the sticks doesn't look to "organized." I've noticed they sell a shelf unit that attaches to the lid to prevent this, may think about that later on.
> 
> ...


That is why I decided to invest in the HF beads in the lid unit.

Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Humidity Beads

it keeps my humi at a rock solid 65%. I used to keep my tuppador at 70% and I am a believer in the 65%. Less burn issues and draw issues. I looked at it as an insurance policy and its a cleaner look. It really is whatever you are comfortable with. I couldn't be happier with my setup. I still use boveda's in my tuppador, but at 65.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks like you've been covered with answers.

To recap:
Clean dust from humi
Couple Boveda seasoning packs
Leave it alone for two weeks
Check it with a calibrated hygrometer 
Let it settle
Put in preferred rH media (I use almost exclusively Boveda packs, still have some HF beads but not many)
Observe rH over a couple days and if good to go put your cigars in
Check over the next several days for stability


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

what he said^^^


----------



## ssr42 (Oct 7, 2016)

egoo33 said:


> I used 2 Boveda packs in my 50 count and just let them sit for 2 weeks, like Mike said just make sure you have a accurate hydrometer thats been salt test. I use Boveda 65% packs i have 4 total 2 in my humidor and 2 in a Tupperware container when the need to be re-energized with a shot glass of distilled water no fuss no muss. It's all about personal preference on what whats for you most people use either kitty litter heartfelt beads or Boveda what ever works for you and from personal experience don't try to over think it just enjoy your new h


How many times can the Boveda packs be re-energized?


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 1, 2014)

ssr42 said:


> How many times can the Boveda packs be re-energized?


I rotate mine every month or so. I don't think there is any particular number of times you can do that. It's simply a matter of water vapor moving through a semi-permiable barrier.


----------



## stewart.mcintosh (May 4, 2015)

I have been using mine for about two years without any issues.


----------

